# WOW SO MANY TECHIES IN ONE PLACE



## Techop (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello iam new hope fully not for long 

iam soo happy i found this site it make me so good to find out that there are other pepole my age with the same kinda qestions 

hope to be here a lot


----------



## avkid (Nov 23, 2004)

welcome to the site! have fun and try to learn some things (repressing leadership urge arghh!)


----------



## Amy (Nov 24, 2004)

heya! welcome to the site! this place is awesome and the people here are so nice! glad to have ya here!


----------



## Peter (Nov 24, 2004)

Welcome!

(ok, that was going to be my shortest post ever.... But I thought I needed to add this comment just to fill out some words.....)

And while I am at it, where abouts are you from, and do you have any perticular intrest in a part of Tech? (say sound or lighting... or just all of it)


----------

